# Lobular in your view



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm interested in picking up the 2007 version of this bike around April (yea birthday present from me to me). Does anyone know what I can expect from this bike as far as it's characteristics? I hope to get it with probably Campy Mix and Rolf Apexs.


----------



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Fit too*

Fit I almost forgot fit how will the bike fit? Upright vs. raked out, you know the usual.


----------

